# Youtube Video Won't Play



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Seems to be a common problem on youtube support site, but don't see any problems similar to mine.

I can watch videos on my iMac, my laptop (Windows), and my Fire. But every once in a while, I find a video that won't play.

I was watching some DIY videos posted by the same person and watched several with no problem. Then I got to this [ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q7HKdlSWj-M"]one[/ame] and just get the dot moving in a circle. It has over 122K views and 300 comments, with some comments within the last week, so I know it was viewable to some people a week ago.

I normally use Firefox, but I also tried Safari and Chrome on my iMac and Silk on Fire. Same spinning circle on all. The video is only about 5 minutes long, so it's not a size issue. 

I cleared cache but no difference. I turned Norton and Adblocker off - no difference. I tried a whole bunch of things I won't bother to list, but I am stumped.

It takes a long time, but eventually the comments display. It seems to be trying to either connect to or read a youtube image file.

Any ideas? IMac is up to date. Browsers are up to date.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

You probably don't have a required decompression codec installed in your system. I suggest you try installing the latest version of the K-Lite Codec Pack, available for free at this link.

http://www.codecguide.com/klcp_update.htm

Sometimes you need to reboot to activate installed codecs. Post back with results.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Nevada said:


> You probably don't have a required decompression codec installed in your system. I suggest you try installing the latest version of the K-Lite Codec Pack, available for free at this link.
> 
> http://www.codecguide.com/klcp_update.htm
> 
> Sometimes you need to reboot to activate installed codecs. Post back with results.


That's for windows and I need it to run on my iMac. 

It first gets hung up on read i.ytimg.com. (I can ping it)
And then waiting s.ytimg.com

ytimg.com is a youtube site. I tried hard coding the ip address in my host table, but that just created a different set of problems. 

Sometimes the comments display and sometimes they don't. If I put the cursor over the time line, the thumbnails display, so it appears the file is downloading.

Did you get the linked video to run?

I'm wondering if it has anything to do with html5.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

MoonRiver said:


> Did you get the linked video to run?
> 
> I'm wondering if it has anything to do with html5.


Video works fine for me. I doubt it's an html5 issue. See if you can find a codec pack for iMac.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

MoonRiver said:


> Seems to be a common problem on youtube support site, but don't see any problems similar to mine.
> 
> I can watch videos on my iMac, my laptop (Windows), and my Fire. But every once in a while, I find a video that won't play.
> 
> ...


 I just viewed the whole video on the making of those DIY Hanging Lanterns on my iMac. Not sure what might be your problem with it. And it displayed right away and started to play right away as it was already set on Autoplay


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

arabian knight said:


> I just viewed the whole video on the making of those DIY Hanging Lanterns on my iMac. Not sure what might be your problem with it. And it displayed right away and started to play right away as it was already set on Autoplay


Thanks. What's weird is the video she posted just before and just after both play fine. This is the only video of hers that won't play.

I thought I had figured it out (but it still doesn't work). Apple removed the quicktime plugin in El Capitan. I followed the instructions to enable it, but no dice.

But I do have a clue now. It works for you. so I know it's not the file. It won't work on my imac, laptop, or tablet - 3 different OS's, so I have a local problem.

I have both cable and wifi data, but I just put the wifi data on hold for 3 months since I wasn't using it. If I could connect over wifi and have it work, I would know the problem was likely either with my configuration or cable provider. They also have a free wifi service, but it doesn't seem to be working.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

I still have Quicktime player, and I also have the latest in updates El Capitan


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

My buddy has an older Apple computer, he could not watch any videos.
Not a Mac guy.
I installed vlc for him and he could watch vids again.
may be a solution for you.

http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-macosx.html

Another option would be something like kodi, with a youtube addon installed.

http://kodi.tv/download/
http://kodi.wiki/view/Add-on:YouTube

Kodi is great for a lot of things kind of a all in one media center, local files, Internet streams audio video.

http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-macosx.html


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

||Downhome|| said:


> My buddy has an older Apple computer, he could not watch any videos.
> Not a Mac guy.
> I installed vlc for him and he could watch vids again.
> may be a solution for you.
> ...


I'm having the same problem with my Windows laptop, my android Fire, and my iMac. The same video won't play on any of them. I would guess it's about 1 in 100 youtube videos that won't play. The only thing in common I can come up with is Comcast!


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

You may not have the proper codec like was stated above.

You can put kodi on just about any device.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

||Downhome|| said:


> You may not have the proper codec like was stated above.
> 
> You can put kodi on just about any device.


But it now seems it is taking place on 3 separate pieces of equipment. You can't tell me that they ALL have something not correct in playing a YT. And the way I read it plays 99 and the 100th one won't play. I think that is correct so if the Others play and that 100th on don't it has nothing to do with software on the devices.


> I'm having the same problem with my Windows laptop, my android Fire, and my iMac. The same video won't play on any of them. I would guess it's about *1 in 100 youtube videos that won't play*.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

arabian knight said:


> But it now seems it is taking place on 3 separate pieces of equipment. You can't tell me that they ALL have something not correct in playing a YT. And the way I read it plays 99 and the 100th one won't play. I think that is correct so if the Others play and that 100th on don't it has nothing to do with software on the devices.


Sounds like the clip uses a relatively new codec.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Nevada said:


> Sounds like the clip uses a relatively new codec.


I don't know I played the whole video, no problem and as far as iMacs we both have the same updated version of the OS X, which is El Capitan.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

arabian knight said:


> I don't know I played the whole video, no problem and as far as iMacs we both have the same updated version of the OS X, which is El Capitan.


It's not the OS, it's the installed codecs. I still suggest that a comprehensive codec pack be installed. Try this one.

http://perian.cachefly.net/Perian_1.2.3.dmg


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

I rest my case.

Without making any changes, the video now plays. 

I did find an old thread where people were having the same exact problem. People on Comcast couldn't get specific videos to run and people on other isp's could. Problem was reported to youtube and comcast. Both denied it was their problem, but all of a sudden comcast users could play the videos.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

This morning it's not working again. I still think it's a routing or caching problem somewhere between VA and wherever the youtube videos are stored.

Wouldn't I get an error message if I had a codec problem?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

MoonRiver said:


> Wouldn't I get an error message if I had a codec problem?


No error. Usually just no sound or no video.

Did you try installing the Perian codec I suggested in post 14?


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Nevada said:


> No error. Usually just no sound or no video.
> 
> Did you try installing the Perian codec I suggested in post 14?


No. I don't think Perian is supported any more, plus last night I was able to view the problem video on my iMac. Today I can't.

Why would I be missing a codec across 3 different OS's? If it was a codec problem I would be finding lots of other people posting the problem.

Most people just move on to another youtube video if they have a problem. But I was curious as to why I can view all the videos posted by this user except one.

ETA: Just tried again on my iMac and now it plays again. Going to try on my Windows laptop.
ETA: Works on Windows now as well.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

MoonRiver said:


> Why would I be missing a codec across 3 different OS's?


Does Mac OS claim to include a comprehensive collection of compression codecs?

Most people pickup newer codecs by installing 3rd party video players.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

So imo it is not any codec problem as it would not play, then play, then not, and then play again. Hit and miss like that is not on your end imo as if it was it would not play in a hit and miss, but is either the IPS, or on YT end. And I played it using the Same Mac program and I sure have NOT installed ANY 3rd party stuff~! Not at all~!


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

arabian knight said:


> So imo it is not any codec problem as it would not play, then play, then not, and then play again. Hit and miss like that is not on your end imo as if it was it would not play in a hit and miss, but is either the IPS, or on YT end. And I played it using the Same Mac program and I sure have NOT installed ANY 3rd party stuff~! Not at all~!


That's true. A codec problem wouldn't be on again, off again.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Thanks everyone for all the ideas. I guess this is one of those problems I will never know what caused it or what fixed it.


----------

